

Lush trademarks cosmetics range named after Amazon's UK boss - objclxt
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/12/lush-trademarks-cosmetics-amazon-christoper-north

======
cperciva
I have to say that I'm on Amazon's side here. Having your product name
misunderstood as being merely an adjective is the price you pay for using an
adjective as your product name. Naming your products after someone, on the
other hand, is pure harassment.

~~~
handelaar
North is in charge of an Amazon subsidiary which has

a) Cloned products of a smaller retailer, and then

b) Cloned the style and branding of the packaging too, and then

c) Used a registered trademark all over the product descriptions for those
cloned products, and then

d) Spent who-knows-how-many hundreds of thousands of pounds claiming that it
has done nothing wrong, and then

e) Lost that argument comprehensively in the High Court in London.

I think that Christopher North could end the cause of his epic whining here by
growing the hell up and dropping the matter. He lost. Move on.

~~~
cperciva
_a) Cloned products of a smaller retailer, and then

b) Cloned the style and branding of the packaging too, and then

c) Used a registered trademark all over the product descriptions for those
cloned products_

Wait, what? The court case I read about involved third parties listing
products in Amazon's catalogue. Amazon didn't create any products at all.

